# Another flag is under fire :(



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Sometimes I wish I hadn't read the news. This one came as quite a shock to me. I sometimes wonder if I live under a rock. There are so many things that represent something other than what I thought. How is the POW/MIA flag offensive?

I don't mean to upset anyone with this post, I have a huge respect for those that have fought for the USA and the sacrifices they have made.

http://www.newsweek.com/its-time-haul-down-another-flag-racist-hate-361929



> You know that racist flag? The one that supposedly honors history but actually spreads a pernicious myth? And is useful only to venal right-wing politicians who wish to exploit hatred by calling it heritage? It's past time to pull it down.
> 
> Oh, wait. You thought I was referring to the Confederate flag. Actually, I'm talking about the POW/MIA flag.


So Now the POW/MIA Flag Is Under Fire ? as a Symbol of 'Racist Hate' | National Review Online



> Another day, another argument that a flag must come down. Today's target is a bit surprising - the POW/MIA flag that flies from government buildings, honoring the hundreds of Americans still missing and unaccounted for in Vietnam. Writing in the pages of Newsweek, a very angry Rick Perlstein is simply not having it, declaring, "That damned flag: It's a shroud. It smothers the complexity, the reality, of what really happened in Vietnam." In fact, he claims the entire emphasis on American missing and POW's was nothing but a political trick designed to detract from alleged American deceptions and war crimes:
> 
> Read more at: So Now the POW/MIA Flag Is Under Fire ? as a Symbol of 'Racist Hate' | National Review Online


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

All one can do sometimes is shake ones head in disbelief. These people simply have to much free time on their hands.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Believe it or not I think this is a good thing. These self-righteous know it all's are going to push and push until it hits a breaking point and weight will shift to fall right on top of them. People will get fed up and begin to shout down these idiots at every turn. They will be forced back into the holes they crawled out of.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

One would hope that they will crawl back into their hole. However, if they keep succeeding with these things they will get stronger. That is my concern.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Auntie said:


> One would hope that they will crawl back into their hole. However, if they keep succeeding with these things they will get stronger. That is my concern.


I guess, maybe stupidly, I still have faith in people to do the right thing and finally get fed up with these PC idiots and start a revolution against them by shouting them down at every chance. If I am wrong then we are doomed.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

The Confederate Flag has now become equivalent to the Gadson Flag.
The POW flag will follow.
Flags of Resistance to the tyranny of the BHO Regime.
BUT given the "jade helms" and other doomsday events, a low sheeply looking profile is probably the smarter way to appear, on the surface....


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Call these idiots traitors. The hate America first crowd. Take a page from Donald Trump and nuke these jerks.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> Call these idiots traitors. The hate America first crowd. Take a page from Donald Trump and nuke these jerks.


I'm not sure we have any microwave ovens big enough for some of these lard bags (think Rosie O..............)

But I've got faith in American technology and ingenuity.......

Meantime, . . . send em swimming in the ocean with anvils????

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

I just put up a Confederate battle flag in front of my house because I am sooooo tired of being told what I should or should not do. However, my driveway is a half mile long so no one will see it anyway, and since I carry full time on my mountain property (bear and coyotes) no one is likely to bitch about it if they do see it!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

dwight55 said:


> i'm not sure we have any microwave ovens big enough for some of these lard bags (think rosie o..............)
> 
> but i've got faith in american technology and ingenuity.......
> 
> ...


no, with a leaky bag of pigs blood tied to their necks.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Evil grows when good men do nothing.

I'm sick of the evil pansies who are behind things like this, I'm sick of the complicit media who perpetuate things like this. I'm proud of the men and women (many on this forum) who continue to fight these socialists for our freedoms. 

Most days, I want to punch these idiots in the mouth. But some very few days, I throw up my hands in disgust...I'm sick and tired of all this. Its like pushing water uphill with a fork...


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

We cannot solve our problems with the same thinking we used when we created them. There has to be a change in the way of thinking! For some reason we have become divided as a country. There was always a rich/middle class/lower class division. Now the classes are divided and the gap has become a canyon. I know some of you will not agree with this but even the races are becoming more divided. Us against them, the problem is there is a more of them.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

These particular flag haters will have a hard time with this one.every AMERICAN legion flies one.try and make them haul it down.our local PD flies one,so does our local National Guard armory.we fly a smaller version just underneath our AMERICAN flag.step into my yard and try to take down my flag.all I promise is................well,ya know what I mean?.
:stick:


----------

